
Swift: Google’s Bet on Differentiable Programming - BerislavLopac
https://tryolabs.com/blog/2020/04/02/swift-googles-bet-on-differentiable-programming/
======
vojtamolda
I'm really excited about the prospects of this project. I particularly like
the ideas differentiability unlocks once it's a language feature.

For instance, it's possible to write a differentiable rigid body simulator
like MuJoCo or Bullet. This has a potential to unlock a new class of
reinforcement learning algorithms that can take advantage of the gradients
passing directly through in place of very inefficient sampling.

Differentiable simulations in general are the holy grail of optimization and
system identification. These ideas have been around since the 70s or so. The
bottle neck up until now has been the implementation.

